# Imperial Tarot



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if someone has ever seen a professionally made imperial tarot deck. I know they are in the fiction and most the Major Arcana has even been talked about in the canon but ive never seen one irl. I would love to get my hands on one lol. (If this is not the best section to post this feel free to move it wasn't quite sure)


----------

